# looking to get new tires



## spandea (Dec 17, 2003)

Howdy folks, I thought I'd run this by you. I got new snows for the AR last fall. I picked up a set of Pirelli Wintrer Carving, which served well on my 337 GTI and '89 Audi 100. Altho they performed great on those 2 cars, i wasn't AS impressed with them on the AR. So, now I'm looking to replace the all-season's as the winter is winding down. I do have an extra set of 16's I use for the winter and use the stock 17's for the summer. I'm looking for an all-season with high tread wear and can handle the occasional 'spirited' driving. Any advice? I'm actually considering of getting some XL weight rated tires (Kumho Ecsta LX Platinum or Yokohamo Advan S.T.) since the AR is so heavy. Thanks



_Modified by spandea at 6:30 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: looking to get new tires (spandea)*

I run a summer set-up, a winter set-up and a set-up for fall/spring.
The fall/spring set is the Falken Zeux 512's 225/55-17 on the oe twins.
Some like the Falkens, me so-so.
Some like the GY F1 AS and the Tripple treads.
Kumho's are also ran and liked, Can't recall on the Yoko's


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: looking to get new tires (spandea)*

Flaken FK452 in 255/40z19 here, these are reinforced in this size so perfect for AR. Handling is superb, thread wear not the greatest (300) but being 255 wide maybe they will be decent long run.
Thanks.


----------

